Ask HN: Are there any nice free tools to build a family tree? - dinamic
======
Keppl8R
Free Free or open source Free?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_genealogy_softwa...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_genealogy_software)

The main one that is open source is

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gramps](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gramps)

Improves with every release, but has a learning curve.

------
meditations
Even if you don’t mention free software. I absolutely recommend using free
software for this.

------
joelx
I used ancestry DNA and I don't understand why there isn't a single company
the compiles of master family tree for everyone with the data available?

------
mrdependable
[https://www.familytreenow.com/](https://www.familytreenow.com/)

